# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Asian floating frog care (Occidozyga sp.)

## Ryan

*Hello FF, there's a really good caresheet, on Herpfamily.com on Floating frogs which is not very common and are a rarity in most pet stores, check it out at* http://www.herpfamily.com/docs/Asian...ng%20Frog.html

----------

